# Coconut oil



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Aside from cooking, tell me about coconut oil.

I bought some to make deodorant. What else can I use it for(medicinally): lotions, salves, lip balms, wound care, etc.....?

Share your recipes, please!!!!!!:flower:


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Coconut oil makes a great natural sunscreen. I apply a thin coat to my face, hands, and arms in the summer, and never burn.

Mixed with honey it makes a great sooth for a sore throat. 

My husband uses it on his feet when they get dry and cracked. We keep a separate jar for "topical uses".

My daughter makes soap, and I gave her a 32 oz. jar of coconut oil to make a batch of soap for me. She added other things like oatmeal, and it's wonderful soap.

md, I'd love to know how you're going to make deoderant with it, since alternatives to commercial deoderants is something I'm interested in.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Makes good hand lotion too.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

1/4 c baking soda ** 
1/4 c cornstarch
4-6 T coconut oil
essential oil of your choice(optional)

**make sure your baking soda does not contain aluminum if that is one of your concerns**

Mix all together and either keep in a container and apply like a cream with your fingers or pack in to empty stick deodorant containers and apply like normal.

I used a couple of drops of tea tree oil in mine for the scent but also because of the antibacterial properties.

With this being winter (and rather cool in my house) it is solid now, I think during the summer I may have to store it in the fridge.


I did put some in a small jar for topical use too. I need to find a small container for my purse for using it on my chapped lips.


Could you get your Daughters soap recipe to post???


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

thoroughly mixed it should be just temperature resistant as store-bought deoderant :congrat:


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

used instead of lard in pie crusts and tortillas it really gives a nice flavor and texture- much more tender/delicate.
Also rubbed into my hands and hub's feet really helps with the winter dry/cracking/peeling that happens.


----------



## iprepare143 (Dec 11, 2010)

mdprepper said:


> Aside from cooking, tell me about coconut oil.
> 
> I bought some to make deodorant. What else can I use it for(medicinally): lotions, salves, lip balms, wound care, etc.....?
> 
> Share your recipes, please!!!!!!:flower:


When coconut oil mix with the lemon juice and scalp the hair with this mixture. then, this helps in removing the dandruff of the hairs.


----------



## tyrarobs (Feb 5, 2011)

there are lots of uses of coconut oil. i apply this on my hair every night and then my hair becomes silky, smooth.it also serves as moisturizer especially during very cold season.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

I just got my gallon of coconut oil that I ordered. Thought it was held up in Chicago LOL

I've been using my homemade deodorant using the CO, and I have to tell you, I love it! I do Not Smell! At all!! ( and i come from smelly people lmao) I added some essential oil that was a combo nation of both tea tree and lavender. Yummy. I love lavender. mmmm

It's wonderful on toast,pancakes and cornbread. (oh my!). 

I've started using it as a moisturizer for my face. very nice.

I've read where some people just eat it straight. And others put it in their tea and coffee and in their smoothies and their baking.


----------



## Papaya (Feb 5, 2011)

I eat a little bit of coconut oil a day typically. Seems to have raised my HDL cholesterol levels a bit. Also have read about it's high lauric acid content being healthy for the body.


----------



## humanoddity (Jan 31, 2011)

A good summary of uses/benefits:

Coconut Oil


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

I noticed how smooth the skin (under my arms) has become from using the homemade deodorant. 

I have started using straight coconut oil after shaving and no longer get those red bumps/razor burn.:tmi: I know!!! But it works great!


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

All this info is making me wish I could use coconut oil! But alas, it gives me hives.


----------



## ReconCraftTheta (Jun 30, 2010)

Very good topic right here!


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

mdprepper said:


> 1/4 c baking soda **
> 1/4 c cornstarch
> 4-6 T coconut oil
> essential oil of your choice(optional)
> ...


 How do you know if its got aluminum in it? Wwhat will the ingrediant sy to let you know it has this in it?


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

humanoddity said:


> A good summary of uses/benefits:
> 
> Coconut Oil


Well thanks to your post I've spent all morning reading all about the subject...hahahah... and thank all of you !!

I'm sold!


----------



## Journey (Feb 16, 2011)

How very odd. Someone just gave me that recipe for deodorant last night. Thanks for bumping this up because it was in a chat and I hadn't written it down. Once my stash I got for free runs out, I think I will give that a try. Glad to hear it works so well.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Does Arm and Hammer have aluminum in it?


----------



## Journey (Feb 16, 2011)

That's what I was wondering as well. There is a blog post here about it: Does Arm and Hammer Baking Soda Contain Aluminum? | Gapalicious which says Arm & Hammer is aluminum-free. They emailed the company.

There's also another here: http://sodiumbicarbonate.imva.info/index.php/administration-methods/product-quality-and-cost/

Apparently it is Baking Powder that contains aluminum.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Journey said:


> That's what I was wondering as well. There is a blog post here about it: Does Arm and Hammer Baking Soda Contain Aluminum? | Gapalicious which says Arm & Hammer is aluminum-free. They emailed the company.
> 
> There's also another here: Sodium Bicarbonate Dosages and Treatments - IMVA » Product Quality and Cost
> 
> Apparently it is Baking Powder that contains aluminum.


:flower: Good news and thanks.I hope Clabber Girl is aluminum free also cause I bouht several cans.


----------



## Journey (Feb 16, 2011)

Hmm, I don't know. Right now we have no name baking powder, and the only brand I've seen in Canada is Magic Baking Powder. Apparently it is Aluminum free and owned by Kraft. Seems Clabber Girl has "Sodium Aluminum Sulfate".  You can see info on common brands here: Baking Powder, Types of Baking Powder, How Baking Powder Works, How To Test Baking Powder


----------



## Falcon (Dec 27, 2011)

I apply this on my hair every night and then my hair becomes silky, smooth.it also serves as moisturizer especially during very cold season.


----------



## Ur5hittingMe (May 1, 2011)

If you use co for baking, do you use the same amount? Does it give it a coconut taste? 
I buy Bobs Red Mill baking powder, it states aluminum free on the package.


----------



## cybergranny (Mar 11, 2011)

Make your own baking powder----
1 tsp baking soda
2 tsp cream of tartar
1 tsp cornstarch (optional)

Making your own means you can have an indefinite supply if you keep the ingredients separated they don't go bad and are aluminum free.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

I would think Coconut oil would be the dream fat to have on hand for the future. It has an extremely long shelf life and provides the health benefits you're gonna need when TSHTF. It's hard for me to fork out the larger amount to buy it in a 5 gallon bucket, but, of course, that's cheaper than buying smaller amounts from the grocery store. After reading about it, I'm hooked and am going to use it for all cooking, baking and personal hygiene.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

I've been buying an extra can here and there as I can afford it. I guess I could set aside bits of money in a jar until I have enough to buy a 5-gallon bucket. Have you figured it up ounce by ounce? 

One of the grocery stores here did a major remodel a couple of years ago and they marked a lot of things down half price. I got several jars of coconut oil that way. It doesn't seem to ever go on sale, normally.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

My buddy uses coconut oil for lots o stuff, sunscreen and lotion mostly.

Id love to hear how you apply it as deoderant? By hand? Please no! Sounds, just, uh, yicky.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Immolatus said:


> My buddy uses coconut oil for lots o stuff, sunscreen and lotion mostly.
> 
> Id love to hear how you apply it as deoderant? By hand? Please no! Sounds, just, uh, yicky.


I have done it by hand. Not as icky as you would think, I mean I am putting it on right after a shower.

But I did save old deodorant containers and just packed it in to those. Just apply like normal. Just remember that it is not a hard solid like store bought. So do not put it high above the edge of the container or you will end up with a mess.


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

We've been using a modified version of this recipe for years now. We've cut the baking soda in half and added the difference to the cornstarch, it's a little more smooth. We ALWAYS use an old stick deodorant container, but in the summer, when it's above 76 degrees (or is that 78?) either way, the oil begins to melt and seep out of bottom. I need to find a summer recipe without the CO. Also, a little goes a long way. If you try to use too much, it'll just ball up and fall away. You need barely any - you shouldn't even really see it.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

The best price I have seen so far for c.o. is by vitacost.com. Shipping is only 4.95 no matter how much or how little you buy.
Just purchased a spray deodorant that works great, ingredients: mineral salt and purified water. Anyone ever make something like this?


----------



## aberlebass (Feb 13, 2012)

Basically coconut oil are
Anti-inflammatory
· Antimicrobial
· Antifungal
· Antiviral
· Improves nutrient absorption


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

I just bought 5 gal. bucket of coconut oil, expeller pressed. It has no smell or taste cuz I hated the smell of the other! If you look this stuff up, it's incredible how healthy it is for you. My hubby puts it in his oatmeal in the morn and I'm making sure I use it in everything. It melts at 76 so if you need oil in cake or whatever, just stick some in oven that is preheating and there is your oil. I took all 5 gal. and put into qt. jars and vac. sealed the lids. Makes it much easier to use in the jars. Dr. Mary Newport is treating her husbands alzheimers with coconut oil, it's online about it, and his memory is much improving. I'm a new fan of this product.:congrat:


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Cool. I bought some for the first time this week, just a little jar.

Where did you get 5 gallon bucket!!! Wow!


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

DJgang said:


> Cool. I bought some for the first time this week, just a little jar.
> 
> Where did you get 5 gallon bucket!!! Wow!


I bought it from Tropical Tradition........I didn't pay the extra for the one with the organic label, they tell you it's the same product but you didn't pay for the label...
I have several friends who also want some of it so it was the right thing for us to do. The freight was a lot but I broke it all down into qt. jars and divided up the price, everyone can afford some of this now. $8.75 per qt jar and that is .50 for my jar and sealed lids. 12 ozs cost 8 plus tax down at our health food store and that was the kind with the taste and smell.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Good coconut oil and beeswax makes a great lip balm too. and coconut oil on my hands and skin in the winter is so nice.. great for smearing on if you are out in super cold weather too.. keeps the chapping down.
I am thinking about a 5 gallon bucket as I have a bit of amazon credit and with some stuff there you get free shipping over $25..
Plus for anyone who prefers vegetarian fare.. I have subbed it for tortilla making instead of the lard and it makes a nice flour tortilla.
it does melt at 76 degrees F so in the summer if it is warm out.. it will be liquid.(but ya'll probably knew that already)


----------



## sugarmagnolia (Nov 21, 2011)

mdprepper said:


> 1/4 c baking soda **
> 1/4 c cornstarch
> 4-6 T coconut oil
> essential oil of your choice(optional)
> ...


If you were to add some beeswax would that help to keep it solid?


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

sugarmagnolia said:


> If you were to add some beeswax would that help to keep it solid?


That is why I add it to the lip balm.. the beeswax keeps it solid... the recipe base for my lip balm is two tablespoons coconut oil and one tablespoon beeswax. and they you can add flavoring and a bit of color if you like. a few folks add a bit of sweet almond oil or shea butter but not too much. It may melt in your pocket.
For the recipe above I'd add about 2 1/2 tablespoons of beeswax melted into coconut oil then mix in the rest. if not enuf to keep it a bit more solid then 3 tablespoons.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Or some raw Shea butter, I have some of that. Would that work too with that recipe?


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

DJgang said:


> Or some raw Shea butter, I have some of that. Would that work too with that recipe?


I'd bet it would.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

could someone tell me which is the better buy please.

Amazon 5 gal coconut oil-119.99+ 40$ s/h
or 
http://www.bulknaturaloils.com/Products/15866-coconut-oil-rbd.aspx?gclid=CNXmh__fpa4CFQff4AodYGwjSQ

44lbs at 61$+s/h


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Freyadog said:


> could someone tell me which is the better buy please.
> 
> Amazon 5 gal coconut oil-119.99+ 40$ s/h
> or
> ...


Can you put a link up to which one it is on Amazon please.. there are different types of coconut oil and some are better than others.

ETA: I think I found it and I looked at the weight and it is only 43lbs for the amazon one. but they are kinda both the same type of coconut oil. Just don't buy the soap maker one off amazon I don't think it is for eating. only soap making.


----------

